# Tecumseh Primer Bulb replacement



## JcanFish (May 10, 2008)

How do you get the primer bulb out on a Tecumseh LEV120 lawn mower engine. I know I need to replace it, but can't figure out how to remove. Any help appreciated.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

You slip a small screwdriver between the retainer clip and the carb housing and bend the clip then pull it out and the primer bulb, a new retainer will come with the new bulb, after you clean the area insert the new bulb then the retainer with the little wings up, set a 3/4 in deep well socket over the retainer and push it down into place, I then go around the retainer placing the screwdriver on the retainer at the little wings and give it a tap with a hammer to ensure the retainer is seated properly. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## JcanFish (May 10, 2008)

Thanks Geo!


----------

